# Texas City Fires Its Entire Police Force



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*TROY, Texas -- *They don't just have a job opening for a police officer in Troy, Texas -- they're looking for an entire new department. 
The Waco Tribune-Herald newspaper reported that the Troy City Council has fired the entire department -- Police Chief David Seward and three officers -- for insubordination and poor performance.

"I just hope the citizens of Troy know that we're doing what they elected us to do," Mayor Sammy Warren said. "We are not going to let that department just run by itself. We're going to have a police department to be proud of again." ​
The town of about 1,400 is located about 70 miles north of Austin. The Bell County Sheriff's Department is handling law enforcement duties for the town until a new department is in place. 
One of the fired officers denied the allegations and said the officers are considering suing. 
The council hopes to hire a new chief this month. The new chief will then hire new officers.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

